# Come check out my New Photography Site



## jessecrowdenphotography

This site features a variety of parks and woods in Western NY as well as the erie county fair and botanical gardens

Jesse Crowden Photography


----------



## Destin

jessecrowdenphotography said:


> This site features a variety of parks and woods in Western NY as well as the erie county fair and botanical gardens
> 
> Jesse Crowden Photography



Ayeee a local! Going to check it out now!

You happen to have IG?


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

Destin said:


> jessecrowdenphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site features a variety of parks and woods in Western NY as well as the erie county fair and botanical gardens
> 
> Jesse Crowden Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayeee a local! Going to check it out now!
> 
> You happen to have IG?
Click to expand...

Im thinking about making one for the site and maybe even a youtube channel for it


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

jessecrowdenphotography said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessecrowdenphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> This site features a variety of parks and woods in Western NY as well as the erie county fair and botanical gardens
> 
> Jesse Crowden Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ayeee a local! Going to check it out now!
> 
> You happen to have IG?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im thinking about making one for the site and maybe even a youtube channel for it
Click to expand...

Im a nursing student too so I am limited on when I can get things done but i try to juggle it all in.


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

jessecrowdenphotography said:


> This site features a variety of parks and woods in Western NY as well as the erie county fair and botanical gardens
> 
> Jesse Crowden Photography


Here is my facebook page too 
Jesse Crowden Photography


----------



## Destin

Awesome man! I live in Batavia and I’m a paramedic. I’m also applying to PA school, so I feel your pain man.


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

Destin said:


> Awesome man! I live in Batavia and I’m a paramedic. I’m also applying to PA school, so I feel your pain man.


Thats awesome, hope for the best for your PA schooling


----------



## tirediron

A few thoughts for possible improvement:

1.  Your 'About' page should at least have a level horizon, even if you're not going to show people what you actually look like;

2.  No need to have two identical menus;

3.  Your sub-menu font colour is difficult to read in some situations; and

4.  Consider reducing the number of galleries and grouping by category to a maximum of 4-5 galleries and 10-20 images per.


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

tirediron said:


> A few thoughts for possible improvement:
> 
> 1.  Your 'About' page should at least have a level horizon, even if you're not going to show people what you actually look like;
> 
> 2.  No need to have two identical menus;
> 
> 3.  Your sub-menu font colour is difficult to read in some situations; and
> 
> 4.  Consider reducing the number of galleries and grouping by category to a maximum of 4-5 galleries and 10-20 images per.


very nice website. for right now im just trying to get my work out there and I'm limited to what i can do with my website because I'm not paying for anything since im a college student and money is a little tight at the moment.  I can take a look at  the sub-menu again, i knew it was tough to see sometimes but they have limited options so thats why i made the left one as well and different ways of getting to the areas whether by clicking on image galleries itself or using the feed, thank you for your input


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

jessecrowdenphotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few thoughts for possible improvement:
> 
> 1.  Your 'About' page should at least have a level horizon, even if you're not going to show people what you actually look like;
> 
> 2.  No need to have two identical menus;
> 
> 3.  Your sub-menu font colour is difficult to read in some situations; and
> 
> 4.  Consider reducing the number of galleries and grouping by category to a maximum of 4-5 galleries and 10-20 images per.
> 
> 
> 
> very nice website. for right now im just trying to get my work out there and I'm limited to what i can do with my website because I'm not paying for anything since im a college student and money is a little tight at the moment.  I can take a look at  the sub-menu again, i knew it was tough to see sometimes but they have limited options so thats why i made the left one as well and different ways of getting to the areas whether by clicking on image galleries itself or using the feed, thank you for your input
Click to expand...

btw what do you mean by level horizon


----------



## tirediron

jessecrowdenphotography said:


> btw what do you mean by level horizon


If you look at your image, the water leans down and to the right quite drastically.


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

tirediron said:


> jessecrowdenphotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw what do you mean by level horizon
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at your image, the water leans down and to the right quite drastically.
Click to expand...

what do you mean? the water is on the left side? right of the picture is the beach


----------



## tirediron

Do you mind if I post the image to illustrate?


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

since my watermark is on it yes u can on here


----------



## tirediron




----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

tirediron said:


>


ah ok i see what u mean, it was crazy windy that day and i was new with the camera back then


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

how is this?


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

i know the watermark is wrong angle now but just to show the fix


----------



## tirediron

Much improved!


----------



## jessecrowdenphotography

tirediron said:


> Much improved!


Thank You for the advise


----------



## NancyMoranG

Welcome. Listen to these folks, they are tremendous! 
My horizon is usually off too


----------



## BoldArtist

jessecrowdenphotography said:


> This site features a variety of parks and woods in Western NY as well as the erie county fair and botanical gardens
> 
> Jesse Crowden Photography


 I'd use a more "Look At Me" Eye catching first background image such as the water one/river or dam flowing towards the viewer.


----------

